# Is there still a connection



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

between http://sensiblesoundsolutions.com/ and http://www.gikacoustics.com/? I noticed a they have an upgraded web site.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - there's a connection. I own SSS and also work for Glenn at GIK. 

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I was looking your site and I noticed you have 703 but not 705. Is 705 a lot better and can you get it?

I have a very live room and can only put panels on the the front wall and a few on the sides. I do have a 6x7' rug with reg padding between the speakers and couch. I was thinking 4" thick panels on the front wall and a few 2" on the side walls. (room size 18x34x8')

If I were to add a tri-trapp (s) in the front left corner (only can do left corner due to the door on right) would that help ? 

I am thinking about making my own panels. I ordered Gik cloth samples but did not find what I was looking for (color)

The rec room is only about 90% complete but won't be adding much more to it

Sorry for the ****** pics (cheap camera)

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Save your money on the 705. For what you're wanting to do, 703 will do just as good for 1/2 the money - that's why I don't stock 705. You can get 6" of 703 for 75% of what 4" of 705 will cost you and the 703 will outperform it.

I'd not do just one of the front corners - Tri Traps or DIY. You need to keep symmetry in the front of the room. I'd suggest straddling the wall/ceiling corners with some 4" panels across the front and some along the sides. GIK 244's will work perfectly in this application.

Also, don't forget the early reflections and front wall panels. For those, 242 panels are an excellent choice. 

If you decide to DIY, 2" 703 can be used to make 2" reflection panels and 4-6" panels or even a false soffit arrangement along the upper room perimeter.

The other thing you're definitely going to want to do is get some trow rugs down on that tile floor - especially between you and the TV/speakers.

BTW, what colors were you looking for?

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

The only open corner is the front left. All others are taken up by a door ,fireplace or bar. (tri-traps in one corner not a good idea?)

I have a 6x7" rug between the couch and speakers.

I really want to kill the echo and improve the bass but am not into hanging anything on the ceiling or upper corners.(I'm sure you heard that before:wits-end: ) The room 13x18' room on the other side of the door will be mine when the oldest kid leaves in 4 years and I am up for anything in that room .

Would only hanging 4" panels on the front wall and a few 2" on the side walls help at all or would it be a waste of $? 

The GIK fabric samples were ok but I'd like to find a faux saude fabric in a medium brown and then paint the walls to match. 

The GIK panels seem like a great deal even if If I recover them myself. I should DIY ,I have the tools and time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Doing the 4" panels on the walls will certainly help - not at all a waste of time and money.

Doing the Tri Traps in only 1 of the 2 front corners will cause the soundstage to shift to one side - I find this VERY distracting. Symmetry is critical up front.

The issue we're having is that we can't use any of the vertical corners for symmetry reasons and the issues in the back. The only remaining corners are the upper ones and you don't want to use those. So, there are basically no corners to use for deep bass control. So, the answer is what you suggested - a series of 4" panel scattered through the room for boundary control, reflection control, and general decay (echo) control. Those will have some impact on the bottom end - they're just not as efficient as a straddling corner mount.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got off the fence and ordered 4 GIK 244 panels to start with .

I'll have to decide what to do with side walls later, that's part of the hobby.

I'm going to make some (mineral) wool sweaters for the family ,may help a little.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

ha ha ha, mineral wool sweaters, I like that. The only trouble is that the rest of the family will get annoyed that they HAVE to sit with you whenever you listen to music, especially when you play sometehing they don't like!! "Honey, I really should be getting dinner ready".

Also, when the bub is crawling around with the mineral wool jumpsuit on there will be wierd phasing issues happening.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

terry j said:


> . The only trouble is that the rest of the family will get annoyed that they HAVE to sit with you whenever you listen to music, especially when you play sometehing they don't like!! "Honey, I really should be getting dinner ready".
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They don't like most of the music I listen to


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Look on the bright side - you always get the sweet spot that way :bigsmile:


----------

